# Schwinn Klunker - Green



## WickedPhatChance (May 28, 2011)

10yrs ago had an old red Schwinn cruiser, was looking for a few more similar bikes for houseguests to ride while visiting. Found a Schwinn guy in the "newspaper classifieds" (ie, imagine a sort of "virtual Craigslist," printed and delivered to your curb each day).

The Scwhinn guy was hardcore, all about serial numbers, and his bikes were way too authentic (and expensive) for me.

As it turned out, he found out about my red cruiser and serial number and he HAD to have it. I saw a sweet burnt-orange Schwinn Tandem against his garage, and he offered it for trade, along with a Klunker he did not value. In the end, in exchange for my red cruiser, I eventually got him to give me (a) the tandem, (b) the klunker, and (c) an additional $40.

Attached is a shot of that tandem, and detailed photos of the klunker. Please excuse (a) the WTB seat (the bike came without a seat, that was supposed to be a placeholder), and (b) the kickstand. Other than the seat, this bike is pretty much unchanged since I bought it. Frame appears modified for reinforcement.

Key components:

Single-speed
Bear-trap pedals
Brakes Suntour Rollercams front/back
Brake Levers: Suntour XC Power
Wheelsmith wheels
Tires Specialized Crossroads II

This is a sweet cruiser.


----------



## WickedPhatChance (May 28, 2011)

More pics...


----------



## WickedPhatChance (May 28, 2011)

and more...


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

there's a big gap in the records between 082931 and 136264, those gold labels might be from fab, not the shop. was the guy local?


----------



## WickedPhatChance (May 28, 2011)

hollister said:


> was the guy local?


Sunnyvale. The guy had 20 or so classic Schwinns in his backyard, in various states of buying, selling, restoring.

I am curious which of the frame elements here are aftermarket modifications. Clearly the brake cable hanger, but not sure about the other reinforcing elements.

Also, does anyone know where I can find a longer seatpost to fit this frame?


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

WickedPhatChance said:


> Also, does anyone know where I can find a longer seatpost to fit this frame?


If this is a 13/16" like older schwinns, I recently noticed porkchop bmx had some Cr-Mo ones made:

http://www.porkchopbmx.com/13-16_c62.htm


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

J_Westy said:


> If this is a 13/16" like older schwinns, I recently noticed porkchop bmx had some Cr-Mo ones made:
> 
> http://www.porkchopbmx.com/13-16_c62.htm


I ordered some 13/16 aluminum rod from this guy: http://shop.ebay.com/speedymetal/m.html?_trksid=p4340.l2562

$17 dollars shipped for 48 inches. I like it because it is plenty strong and light. I used the same for my Mercury and it has not bent under my 200+ pounds. Rollercams on a Clunk, I like that.


----------



## WickedPhatChance (May 28, 2011)

Thank you J_Westy and sandmangts for the 13/16" seatpost source ideas. (that is indeed the correct size).

Noting that the second recommendation is for an aluminum tube, does anyone know if there is a risk over time of Aluminum bonding to Steel and freezing up permanently? I seem to recall something about that, and if so, then I may want to get steel seatpost instead of Al. Anyone know what I am talking about?


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

WickedPhatChance said:


> Thank you J_Westy and sandmangts for the 13/16" seatpost source ideas. (that is indeed the correct size).
> 
> Noting that the second recommendation is for an aluminum tube, does anyone know if there is a risk over time of Aluminum bonding to Steel and freezing up permanently? I seem to recall something about that, and if so, then I may want to get steel seatpost instead of Al. Anyone know what I am talking about?


Be sure to use rod and not tube for this thin size.

And a thin coat of grease should stop the potential for galvanic corrosion.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

J_Westy said:


> Be sure to use rod and note tube for this thin size.
> 
> And a thin coat of grease should stop the potential for galvanic corrosion.


Yes, make sure you get solid rod stock. I just used a little grease and none of mine have ever seized up.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

I love the seat! Reminds me of Stingrays.

Cool bike, cool story. Do you still have the tandem? Pix of the bike you traded away?


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

mechagouki said:


> I love the seat! Reminds me of Stingrays.
> 
> Cool bike, cool story. Do you still have the tandem? Pix of the bike you traded away?


Yeah, I would like to see what you traded for it. It would be nice to know who got the short end of the stick


----------



## WickedPhatChance (May 28, 2011)

mechagouki said:


> Do you still have the tandem? Pix of the bike you traded away?


1. Tandem: yes, I still have the tandem, it is running strong, and I love it. Will upload photos shortly. 
(I think I mentioned this above, but full disclosure: the tandem is a Schwinn cruiser, not a Mtn Bike).

2. The trade-away: I'm sure a random pic is in a box somewhere in the attic, but it'll take me time (and luck) to locate. 
(Expect that photo to surface in a random bump a couple years from now when I finally get around to digitizing 20-yr-old photos...)


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

WickedPhatChance said:


> 1. Tandem: yes, I still have the tandem, it is running strong, and I love it. Will upload photos shortly.
> (I think I mentioned this above, but full disclosure: the tandem is a Schwinn cruiser, not a Mtn Bike).


That makes it more interesting.


----------



## WickedPhatChance (May 28, 2011)

sandmangts said:


> Yeah, I would like to see what you traded for it. It would be nice to know who got the short end of the stick


I don't have a ton of facts on the bike I traded away, but here's a few:

-The frame style is like the one attached below. The frame was straight and true. 
-However, unlike photos, it did not have original fenders or chain guard. Cheap aftermarket fenders added for utility only. 
-It did not have original paint -- it had been repainted a dull, flat red, and no decals. 
-It was the serial number that got the guy excited, so I think its value was its age and frame quality.

Hard to tell who got short end of the stick. I think both of us were happy with the transaction. Initially he proposed only the tandem for my red bike. Once it became clear how much he wanted it, I held out, and he first threw in the green klunker, and then finally another $40. He wasn't losing his temper, so we probably ended up close to fair exchange.

And I just remembered the best part of the entire story. I originally got the red Schwinn tradeaway bike for FREE when a neighbor who was moving simply gave me their old beater bike on their way out of town...


----------



## WickedPhatChance (May 28, 2011)

WickedPhatChance said:


> -The frame style is like the one attached below.


with attchment this time...


----------



## WickedPhatChance (May 28, 2011)

mechagouki said:


> Do you still have the tandem?


Tandem photo attached. It is rock solid and rides true. Long and heavy. Coaster brakes and a two-speed hub with kick-back shifting: takes good coordination b/w captain and stoker.


----------

